

Jupiter Is a Garden of Storms - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/jupiter-is-a-garden-of-storms

======
krylon
"It's always a mistake to read - you learn too many things."

That sentence is probably the most awesome thing I've read all day.

Also, who doesn't like Jupiter? Given the vast, vast scale of the universe,
it's kind of funny - and mind-bending - how much there is still to learn about
our own solar system.

EDIT: Also, the phrase "Garden of storms" is beautiful!

~~~
srean
>Also, the phrase "Garden of storms" is beautiful!

...and it reminded me of Gogh and Starry Night. The color palette is different
but Jupiter's storms and starry night are very evocative of each other.

------
Splendor
Thanks for sharing. Reading this made me think about Jupiter as a ball of
fluid in a way I hadn't previously. Now I'm wondering why all of Jupiter's
colors haven't mixed together.

~~~
civilian
The different gasses have different densities, as well as different colors!

~~~
Splendor
Sorry if this is a silly question, but does that mean that they don't mix well
(like oil and water)?

~~~
civilian
It's not as extreme as oil and water, no. But it's correct that they don't mix
as well. Especially if you consider volumes the size of jupiter. A layer of
hydrogen gas (h2) will weigh less than a layer of oxygen(o2), so if they're at
the same temperature then they will separate over time.

------
fit2rule
So .. who will be NASA's next Carl Sagan? Anyone got any ideas?

~~~
mkramlich
I'm not aware of anyone who can replace him perfectly. There are a set of
people who overlap a bit and remind me of Sagan in different ways. Neil DG
Tyson. Bill Nye. Richard Dawkins. Elon Musk.

